# Wolf Betta's are back x3



## Bailmint

So a while I ago, I drew wolves crossed with bettas, people seemed to enjoy them so I'm going to draw them again, free btw c:

Examples-

































Fill this out in the comments to get one-
Betta's Name:
Tail Type:
Shaded or Unshaded:
Pic of your betta:
Transparent or Normal Backround:


----------



## Indigo Betta

These are cool I requested one of Igneel on your last Wolf thread! Can I have one of Ellis please? :-D


----------



## Sabina88

Could you do Tauriel for me?

Betta's Name: Tauriel
Tail Type: Crown Tail
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded 
Pic of your betta: 














Transparent or Normal Backround: Normal


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sorry I forgot my details

Betta's Name: Ellis
Tail Type: Plakat EE
Shaded or Unshaded:Shaded
Pic of your betta: *2* 
Transparent or Normal Backround: Normal


----------



## magikb3anz

Oo they look so pretty  Can you do one of Ash?
Bettas Name: Ash
Tail type: Double tail
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
Background: Normal


----------



## Bailmint

I'm doing them now :3


----------



## Bailmint

Indigo Betta said:


> These are cool I requested one of Igneel on your last Wolf thread! Can I have one of Ellis please? :-D


Finished Ellis c: I did a transparent background and a normal one, to see which you prefer. (And to everyone else, it's not too late to change your backgrounds to transparent or normal c

Transparent- 









Normal-


----------



## Bailmint

Tauriel is done :3
I did both for her too.

Normal-









Transparent-


----------



## Sabina88

OMG Thank you so much, she came out awesome 
You made my day


----------



## Bailmint

Aww you're welcome  that comment made my day!


----------



## Bailmint

magikb3anz said:


> Oo they look so pretty  Can you do one of Ash?
> Bettas Name: Ash
> Tail type: Double tail
> Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
> Background: Normal


Gah Ash was hard to do Dx, hope you like it though :3

Normal-









Transparent-


----------



## magikb3anz

Thank you it looks so nice 
It makes me so happy XD


----------



## magikb3anz

Would it be too much to ask for one of my other betta Brock?
Name: Brock 
Tail: Crown Tail
Shaded or unshaded: Shaded
Background: Transparent


----------



## Indigo Betta

Ellis' drawing looks awesome Thanks so much!!:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Would it be possible to get one of Indigo too?

Bettas Name: Indigo
Tail type: Veiltail
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
Background: you choose please, I can't decide which I prefer.


----------



## Sabina88

Bailmint said:


> Aww you're welcome  that comment made my day!



That's good
I wish you luck with all your futer betta wolfs


----------



## Bailmint

I'm doing them now :3


----------



## magikb3anz

Yay 
I'm excited to see it and good luck!


----------



## Bailmint

Brock is done c:


----------



## magikb3anz

Whoooaaaa it looks kinda badass 
Thank you so much I really like it 
Reminds me of a pokemon


----------



## Bailmint

Indigo is done :3


----------



## Sabina88

If you don't mind could you do another one for me of my girl Arwen?

Betta's Name: Arwen
Tail Type: Crown Tail
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
Transparent or Normal Backround: Transparent


----------



## Bailmint

sure I'll get right on it c:


----------



## Sabina88

Thank you so much


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

Wow, they're so pretty! I do love wolves, and bettas, so it's an easy decision to make a request for one of these if you have the time. 
I have two that I'd like to request, but you can do either if you'd prefer or if you don't have the time. 

Betta's Name: Rigsby
Tail Type: Crowntail
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
Transparent or Normal Backround: Erm... either! I can't choose, they both look too cool!



Betta's Name: Phoenix
Tail Type: Doubletail
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
Transparent or Normal Backround: Again either! Just whichever you feel fits best. 


Thank you so much!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> Indigo is done :3



:thankyou:


----------



## Bailmint

Arwen is done c:


----------



## Sabina88

How pretty 
Thank you so much for doing this


----------



## Bailmint

Sorry for taking so long x3 I'll do the other one soon c:
Rigsby is done


----------



## Bailmint

Wow the background turned out better than I thought it would o3o


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

Wow, I love it! Thank you so much, it really looks like Rigsby.  I can't wait to see Phoenix as well! And I love the background!


----------



## Bailmint

So sorry for the delay<3 
Pheonix-


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

I'm sorry it took me so long to get back to you, the past few days have been extremely busy and I haven't been on my computer much. 
I absolutely love it! 
Thank you so much for doing both of these, they're awesome and you have a great talent for it! They look so much like my fish, it's awesome. 
Thank you!


----------



## Bailmint

You're welcome and thanks Cx c:


----------



## Ravaari

Could I have one for my bettas?


Betta's Name: Vapor
Tail Type: Crowntail female
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
She's sort of shy

Betta's Name: Yuvon
Tail Type: Halfmoon
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
He has ATTITUDE he is the one in the first picture


----------



## Ravaari

Vapor


----------



## Bailmint

Sorry I was on a break, but I got one of them done xD


----------



## Ravaari

Ooooooh :shock: thank you!!! :-D


----------



## Bailmint

Doing the other one now c:


----------



## Ravaari

I really love the style you use for wolves. I love wolves. I have a fascination with fish, big cats, and wild dogs (everything from dingos to fennec foxes). I find when I want to draw them, though, I can't do it... Sometimes I can when I'm _not_ trying. It is a weird situation, lol.


----------



## Bailmint

Vapor is done ^^


----------



## Ravaari

Thanks :-D


----------



## charislynne

May I have one of Kai? The picture looks sideways, but I'm not sure.


----------



## charislynne

Yeah the pic is sideways. Just turn your head.


----------



## Mashiro

Betta's Name: Dovah
Tail Type: Halfmoon
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
Pic of your betta: Look below.
Transparent or Normal Backround: Transparent background


OOOH! These are awesome!

I'd love to have one of Dovah.


----------



## Bailmint

I'll get them done ASAP ^^


----------



## bryzy

Can I have one of Casanova? 
Betta's Name: Casanova
Tail Type: Doubletail Halfmoon
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded please
Pic of Your Fish:







Transparent or Nontransparent: Transparent please


----------



## Bailmint

Sorry for the wait, I was on a break xD I'm working on everyones now, and I finished Kai-


----------



## charislynne

He;s beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## tazcalbat

Betta's Name: Nerine
Tail Type: Half Moon
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
Pic of your Betta:








Transparent or Normal Background:Transparent


----------



## Bailmint

Working on the others, Dovah is done c:


----------



## Mashiro

Aww, thank you!


----------



## Bailmint

Casanova is done C:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Could you do Gorbash?


----------



## Bailmint

Yeah I'll get right on it c:


----------



## Bailmint

Nerine is done c:


----------



## tazcalbat

Thank you, I love it ^ ^


----------



## wah543

Could you do one of my DT, Green Green


----------



## Perry the platypus

Is this all digital? I love it!! Although, you might need improving on the paw (I do too  ), everything is awesome! Here are my sucky wolf drawings: www.blayze-the-firewolf.deviantart.com


----------



## Bailmint

Thank you so much ^.^ I'm still exploring the paw xD.
My dA: http://bailmint.deviantart.com/


----------



## Bailmint

Gorbash is done ^.^


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Bailmint said:


> Gorbash is done ^.^


Thank you so much, this will help me always keep him in memory ~<3


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

... And now I can't help but beg for two more  they're just so good!

Falkor


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

And Blaziken


----------



## Bailmint

Haha thank you, I'll try and get them done soon. xD


----------



## Perry the platypus

Bailmint said:


> Thank you so much ^.^ I'm still exploring the paw xD.
> My dA: http://bailmint.deviantart.com/


Yay! I'm gonna add you.


----------



## Sabina88

Bailmint said:


> Gorbash is done ^.^


Wooow  you did an awesome job drawing him :-D


----------



## Sabina88

Hey Bailmint 
I was think it was time to have a drawing done of Hale if you have time? No rush 
Betta's Name: Hale
Tail Type: Double Tail Halfmoon
Shaded or Unshaded: Transparent (I think that would be unshaded?)
(Sorry for all the photos, his color is a little hard to get fully in photos)


----------



## Bailmint

Le done with the next one xD Green Green
Sometimes I forget people on accident, so please remind me if I do.


----------



## Bailmint

Falkor is done C:









I don't know why these are so small now, they used to be huge o-o


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Bailmint said:


> Falkor is done C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why these are so small now, they used to be huge o-o


Thank you!


----------



## wah543

Bailmint said:


> Le done with the next one xD Green Green
> Sometimes I forget people on accident, so please remind me if I do.


I havent checked here in a while, But that looks amazing!!! Thank you so much


----------



## Bailmint

Thank you and you're welcome. xD


----------



## Tree

I would love a drawing of my boy Sardine. =D I wonder what he would look like as a wolf. =)


----------



## Bailmint

Sorry for slowness ;-; family troubles are holding me back from drawing.


----------



## Sabina88

Aww sorry to hear about, hope things work out


----------



## Bailmint

Thanks, I'm sure they will. c:


----------



## Sabina88

That's good


----------



## Pippin

Betta's Name: Cleopatra the 1st
Tail Type: Crowntail 
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded
Pic of your betta:








Transparent or Normal Backround: Transparent would be lovely. 

SIP Cleopatra


----------



## Bailmint

Sorry for the long wait >.< as I mentioned earlier it's getting harder to draw.
Hale's finished, sorry about the tail, I'm really not good at double tails or crowntails.


----------



## Sabina88

Omg thank you so much, it looks awesome 
And no worries


----------



## Tree

wow I like that one. 8D 

take your time. ^^


----------



## Pippin

If you have time and if you want to can you make Sunset in to a wolf?
It doesn't matter if you don't want to. 
Betta's Name:Sunset
Tail Type: I don't know(sorry)
Shaded or Unshaded: I don't mind.
Pic of your betta:
Transparent or Normal Background: I don't mind
Sunset is my betta Cleopatra is my sister's betta.(We share this account)


----------



## Bailmint

Sorry guys, my computer broke. I was literally drawing and it died forever on me. I'm getting a new one in a couple months :c, so it'll take more time, I'm so sorry.


----------



## pfenty

Please do mine 
Jumper
Delta Tail
Shaded 
normal 

Thanks so much


----------



## pfenty

Oh it's okay  sorry I just saw that comment lol


----------



## Bailmint

Okay guuuuys I have a new Toshiba windows 8.1 and a new wacom drawing tablet! I've never had a drawing tablet before-so the wolves are going to be much better xD, I'm working on them now!


----------



## Bailmint

Sardine is finished~


----------



## Bailmint

Cleopatra is done also~


----------



## Bailmint

Sunset is finished~










Just one more, I'll finish the next one later today.


----------



## Bailmint

And Pippin-I believe your boy is a Delta tail .


----------



## Tree

Bailmint said:


> Sardine is finished~



GASP! BEAUTIFUL! thank you very much!


----------



## Bailmint

Thank you <3 xD, I'm in love with my first/new drawing tablet.


----------



## Tree

Bailmint said:


> Thank you <3 xD, I'm in love with my first/new drawing tablet.




Don't you just love tablets!? I just finished a drawing tonight and I missed drawing with it! (been in the longest artist block EVER!)


----------



## Bailmint

Yeah, I just got my first one today and I'm in love -heart eyes- <3. Ugh I hate artist block :c I still have it so I'm putting wolves in the same positions with the same backgrounds each time I draw :/.


----------



## Tinker144

These are so pretty. I love wolves. :-D


----------



## Bailmint

Thank you <3


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

Do Polaris please!! 
Betta's Nameolaris
Tail Type:Super Delta
Shaded or Unshaded:Shaded
Pic of your betta:







Transparent or Normal Backround: Transparent
Thank you DD:-D


----------



## Bailmint

I'll get right on it c:

And those who haven't responded to their pictures yet, it's in the page before xD.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

thank u


----------



## Tinker144

Any chance you could do my boy, Cosmo - please? If you have time.

Betta's name: Cosmo. 
Tail type: I'm pretty sure he's a super delta but not 100% certain.
Shaded or unshaded: Shaded.
Transparent or normal background: Let's go with transparent.

Would appreciate it so much! Your drawings are awesome!
Sorry if pics are huge. I don't know how to resize them. :-(


----------



## Sabina88

Would you mind doing one of Castien for me?

Betta's Name: Castien 
Tail Type: Veil Tail 
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded 
Transparent or Normal Backround: Transparent


----------



## Pippin

Bailmint said:


> Cleopatra is done also~


 



Bailmint said:


> Sunset is finished~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more, I'll finish the next one later today.


 Oh, thank you! They are great!


----------



## Kiley320

Would you do one of Hansel please? 
Bettas name: Hansel 
Tail Type:Vein tail
Shaded or Unshaded?: Shaded 
Transparent or Normal Background: Transparent
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=417178&stc=1&d=1408506959


----------



## Bailmint

You're welcome ^^

And yup, I'll get to them all when I can.


----------



## Bailmint

Jumper is done c:


----------



## Bailmint

I'm going to start listing now actually.

1. BettaLittleGirl-Polaris
2. Tinker144-Cosmo
3. Sabina88-Castien


----------



## ArcticBeauty14

Are you still doing this? If so I'll fill out the request.
Betta's Name: Scouts-Many-Marshes(Scout)
Tail Type: Veil Tail
Shaded or Unshaded:Either or(Whichever you decide)
Pic of your betta:






Or if you want a partially flaring one(thought its really blurry):







Transparent or Normal Backround: (Surprise me?)


----------



## Bailmint

Yup still doing it, I'll do yours when I can~
1. BettaLittleGirl-Polaris
2. Tinker144-Cosmo
3. Sabina88-Castien
4. ArcticBetta14-Scout


----------



## 12tallyho12

I like wolves, and my fish, John Doe/Johnny, this is awesome

Betta's Name: Johnny
Tail Type: I'm pretty sure he's a veil tail, 
Shaded or Unshaded: Shaded or unshaded, up to you
Pic of your betta: This shows his colors well, but not his face  








Heres one of his face but his colors don't show as well








Transparent or Normal Backround: Transparent please


----------



## Bailmint

1. BettaLittleGirl-Polaris
2. Tinker144-Cosmo
3. Sabina88-Castien
4. ArcticBetta14-Scout
5. 12tallyho12-Johnny


----------



## Indigo Betta

Can you do my brand new shiny betta? YAY!
If you're still taking requests that is....

Betta's Name: Ponyo
Tail Type: Delta
Shaded or Unshaded:Shaded please 
Transparent or Normal Backround: Transparent

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailmint

1. BettaLittleGirl-Polaris
2. Tinker144-Cosmo
3. Sabina88-Castien
4. ArcticBetta14-Scout
5. 12tallyho12-Johnny
6. Indigo Betta-Ponyo


----------



## Hanzobanana1

*Draw mine please?*

Betta's Name: Atticus
Tail Type: Double-tail
Shaded or Unshaded: either
Transparent or Normal Backround.


----------



## Bailmint

1. BettaLittleGirl-Polaris
2. Tinker144-Cosmo
3. Sabina88-Castien
4. ArcticBetta14-Scout
5. 12tallyho12-Johnny
6. Indigo Betta-Ponyo
7. Hanzobanana1-Atticus


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

yayayay i'm next ^^ :3


----------



## MrPeachesForever

Could you do Mr. Peaches please?


----------



## Bailmint

1. BettaLittleGirl-Polaris
2. Tinker144-Cosmo
3. Sabina88-Castien
4. ArcticBetta14-Scout
5. 12tallyho12-Johnny
6. Indigo Betta-Ponyo
7. Hanzobanana1-Atticus
8. MrPeachesForever-Mr.Peaches


----------



## Bailmint

Polaris is done










Sorry for the delay everyone, school started and the grading level changed.


----------



## Bailmint

1. Tinker144-Cosmo
2. Sabina88-Castien
3. ArcticBetta14-Scout
4. 12tallyho12-Johnny
5. Indigo Betta-Ponyo
6. Hanzobanana1-Atticus
7. MrPeachesForever-Mr.Peaches


----------



## Kiley320

Could you draw my Suko for me?  
Betta Name- Suko
Tail type- Crown Tail
Background- either
Shaded or unshaded?- shaded please


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

Oh my god polaris looks amazing!


----------



## Heartbettas

Name: Cloud
Tail: Halfmoon
Shaded or unshaded: Shaded.
Background: Normal.
Picture of betta:








BTW, I LOVE your drawings!


----------



## Bailmint

Gosh everyone I'm sorry for inactivity :c. Life's gotten rough since school started-I'm even severely behind on water changes. ;-; I might have to wait till' like summer to start it up again, but I'll try to get everyone art.


----------

